# Scharwenka's Piano Concerti



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Xaver Scharwenka wrote four Piano Concerti. The first was a major success. Liszt praised it, the waspish von Bulow's initial dismissive attitude turned into positive appraisal after hearing the work, Tchaikovsky (!) held it in high esteem. Mahler played its first movement in his only recorded concerto concert as a pianist. *

These are all heavy-weight names, folks. Geniuses of their fields. If they saw so much in it, why are these works now obscure?

I personally find them... pleasing. But not masterpieces. Neither the orchestration nor the virtuosity or the tunes particularly struck me as "" the same way Beethoven, Tchaikovsky and Brahms did. I am not sure if I am at fault because I rarely like works at the first go.

So I ask fellow TCers: What view do you keep of these concerti?


*Sources: Hyperion's liner notes. *Might I add? Their liner notes for The Romantic Piano Concerto series is excellent!*


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Herrenvolk said:


> I personally find them... pleasing. But not masterpieces. Neither the orchestration nor the virtuosity or the tunes particularly struck me as "" the same way Beethoven, Tchaikovsky and Brahms did. I am not sure if I am at fault because I rarely like works at the first go.


My exact sentiments. I've only listened to the fourth. It was awesome and fun, and had it's moments. Not "great" but I enjoyed it. Then again, I'm a sucker for crazy late Romantic piano concertos


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> My exact sentiments. I've only listened to the fourth. It was awesome and fun, and had it's moments. Not "great" but I enjoyed it. Then again, I'm a sucker for crazy late Romantic piano concertos


Me too, _best friend for life._


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Scharwenka had a well rounded career as a pianist & teacher compared to many of his contemporaries, piano virtuosi who composed their own music for concertizing. I too enjoy those of his concertos that I have heard.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Ukko said:


> Scharwenka had a well rounded career as a pianist & teacher compared to many of his contemporaries, piano virtuosi who composed their own music for concertizing. I too enjoy those of his concertos that I have heard.


Alright.

What view do you hold of von Sauer's First Piano Concerto? I found it far better and more memorable than Scharwenla.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

It's been a while since I've heard these. The Great Is The Enemy Of The Good. These are flashy works that somehow doesn't cross thre threshold from good to great, and over time, get muscled out by the really good stuff.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Triplets said:


> It's been a while since I've heard these. The Great Is The Enemy Of The Good. These are flashy works that somehow doesn't cross thre threshold from good to great, and over time, get muscled out by the really good stuff.


Not all. And Liszt can be flashy too but his Piano Concerti are staple. Brahms can be flashy [sometimes!] and he ain't getting no fewer performances. Besides, I, for one am sicking with the conservative programming. I wonder how people who've been listening to these same works being performed live and on radio for the past fifty or sixty years would still want them to be programmed in concerts.

A dose of Medtner and von Sauer oughta do you so some good. von Sauer really good.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have listened to one or another of Scharwenka's piano concertos on occasion but can remember nothing about them. Perhaps that says something.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I have listened to one or another of Scharwenka's piano concertos on occasion but can remember nothing about them. Perhaps that says something.


Yes, perhaps. Have you heard any discs off the Romantic Piano Concerti series?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

That's where I heard the Scharwenka. #11 has Scharwenka's PC #4 plus von Sauer, while #33 has Scharwenka's PC #2 and PC #3.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

KenOC said:


> That's where I heard the Scharwenka. #11 has Scharwenka's PC #4 plus von Sauer, while #33 has Scharwenka's PC #2 and PC #3.


Any others, Mr. Ken?


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

The fabulously virtuosic Earl Wild/Erich Leinsdorf recording of the first concerto used to be played regularly on BBC Radio 3 in the early 1970s. I've loved it ever since.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to say I like them too. They're not so memorable as those of Zygmunt Stojowski (whose two wonderful concerti everyone should investigate), but they're pleasing, with some demanding writing for the instrument. 

But yes, Scharwenka was one of many heavyweights who was hailed in his day, but mostly a footnote now (like Stojowski mentioned above, Sauer, and most Russians like Rubinstein).


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> Not all. And Liszt can be flashy too but his Piano Concerti are staple. Brahms can be flashy [sometimes!] and he ain't getting no fewer performances. Besides, I, for one am sicking with the conservative programming. I wonder how people who've been listening to these same works being performed live and on radio for the past fifty or sixty years would still want them to be programmed in concerts.
> 
> A dose of Medtner and von Sauer oughta do you so some good. von Sauer really good.


I have tried to like Medtner for years, but I always find more interesting things to occupy my mind, such as flossing my teeth...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Joseph Moog plays it spectacular :tiphat:


----------

